# impossible d'installer Dia



## zizou (17 Avril 2005)

J'ai installé X11, puis Fink sans problème sous 10.3.9 (Imac G4). Ensuite avec Finkcommander, en prenant bien garde de cocher les logiciels instables dans les prefs, dia apparaît bien dans la liste en version 0-94-4. Je le sélectionne et je lance son installation en cliquant dans la petite icone en haut à gauche (celle avec un .h et la croix verte). Il charge des tas de packages, je réponds toujours "accept default reponse" à chaque question. Cela termine par une erreur
Failed: Can't resolve dependency "gcc3.3" for package "libgnome2-2.6.1.2-9" (no matching packages/versions found)

résultat : rien n'est installé dans /sw/bin portant le nom "dia"

merci de vos réponses!

un abonné fidèle


----------



## zizou (17 Avril 2005)

j'ajoute que le même type de message apparaît quand je veux installer un autre logiciel (j'ai essayé avec Sodipodi)


----------



## avosmac (17 Avril 2005)

Il est possible qu'il vous faille effectuer la mise à jour de GCC3 que vous trouvez sur le site Développeurs d'Apple, la version présente dans les outils nécessitant un correctif apporté par la nouvelle version.


----------



## zizou (18 Avril 2005)

effectivement cela semble être le pb...J'ai fait un nouvel essai et voici : 
Can't exec "gcc_select": No such file or directory at /sw/lib/perl5/Fink/PkgVersion.pm line 1380, <STDIN> line 7.
Use of uninitialized value in scalar chomp at /sw/lib/perl5/Fink/PkgVersion.pm line 1380, <STDIN> line 7.
Use of uninitialized value in substitution (s///) at /sw/lib/perl5/Fink/PkgVersion.pm line 1381, <STDIN> line 7.
Failed: 
This package must be compiled with GCC 3.3, but you currently have an unknown version selected.
To correct this problem, run the command:

	sudo gcc_select 3.3

You may need to install a more recent version of the Developer Tools to be able
to do so.

Mais où télécharger ce programme? car la commande sudo indiquée ne donne rien. J'ai les déveloper tools installés avec panther mais comment les mettre à jour?


----------



## avosmac (18 Avril 2005)

http://developer.apple.com/fr/membership/

il faut s'inscrire comme membre puis aller dans la section downloads puis dan sla section Devloppers


----------



## pipiou1 (18 Avril 2005)

Pour moi, le problème semble venir de xfree. fink me dit qu'il y a une version de xfree d'installer qui refuse de se mettre à jour; il me propose de l'effacer et de le reinstaller ...!...
quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ?
maerci d'avance.

You have an existing X11 installation in /usr/X11R6 and/or /etc/X11.
This package refuses to overwrite these. Remove them, then tell Fink to
install xfree86 again. (The package won't be recompiled.) If you want
to keep your X11 installation, install system-xfree86 resp. system-xtools
instead to make this known to Fink's package system.


----------



## avosmac (18 Avril 2005)

N'installez pas XFree mais réinstallez plutôt X11 qui est équivalent


----------



## zizou (18 Avril 2005)

merci de vos réponses. Je vais télécharger Xcode Tools en version 1 puisque je ne l'avais pas et on verra bien. Sinon je metttrai à jour en 1.5 puis installerai le GCC updater de nov 2004...
Réponse demain car les 2 paquets sont volumineux à télécharger, même avec l'ADSL!


----------



## FjRond (19 Avril 2005)

zizou a dit:
			
		

> merci de vos réponses. Je vais télécharger Xcode Tools en version 1 puisque je ne l'avais pas et on verra bien. Sinon je metttrai à jour en 1.5 puis installerai le GCC updater de nov 2004...
> Réponse demain car les 2 paquets sont volumineux à télécharger, même avec l'ADSL!


C'est en effet la première chose à faire.
Si ensuite il y a un problème avec Xfree ou X11, il faudra supprimer /usr/X11R6 et /etc/X11, réinstaller X11 et X11-SDK, puis: 
	
	



```
$ fink rebuild system-xfree86
```

Quelque chose qu'on ne dit pas assez: il faut faire la mise à jour de fink et des packages régulièrement (une màj hebdomadaire n'est pas superflue).


----------



## zizou (19 Avril 2005)

Ca ne marche toujours pas...J'ai téléchargé XCodeTools 1 puis 1-5 puis november2004gccupdater_7k579.dmg
Puis j'ai relancé l'install avec Fink Commander et voici ce que j'obtiens : 

fink needs help picking an alternative to satisfy a virtual dependency. The
candidates:

(1)	 gnome-vfs2-shlibs: The GNOME virtual file-system libraries
(2)	 gnome-vfs2-ssl-shlibs: The GNOME virtual file-system libraries

Pick one: [1] 

fink needs help picking an alternative to satisfy a virtual dependency. The
candidates:

(1)	 bonobo-activation2: placeholder for bonobo-activation2 to allow upgrading ove...
(2)	 libbonobo2: GNOME component and compound document system

Pick one: [1] 

WARNING: The package orbit2 Depends on popt,
	 but popt only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package libbonobo2 Depends on popt,
	 but popt only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package libbonoboui2 Depends on esound,
	 but esound only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package libbonoboui2 Depends on esound,
	 but esound only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package libbonoboui2 Depends on popt,
	 but popt only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package libbonoboui2-shlibs Depends on esound,
	 but esound only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package libbonoboui2-shlibs Depends on esound,
	 but esound only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package libbonoboui2-shlibs Depends on popt,
	 but popt only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package gconf2 Depends on popt,
	 but popt only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package libgnome2 Depends on esound,
	 but esound only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package libgnome2 Depends on esound,
	 but esound only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package libgnome2 Depends on popt,
	 but popt only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package libgnomeui2 Depends on esound,
	 but esound only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package libgnomeui2 Depends on esound,
	 but esound only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package libgnomeui2 Depends on popt,
	 but popt only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package libgnomeui2-shlibs Depends on esound,
	 but esound only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package libgnomeui2-shlibs Depends on esound,
	 but esound only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package libgnomeui2-shlibs Depends on popt,
	 but popt only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package gnome-vfs2 Depends on popt,
	 but popt only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package orbit2 Depends on popt,
	 but popt only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package libbonobo2 Depends on popt,
	 but popt only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package libbonobo2 Depends on popt,
	 but popt only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package libbonoboui2 Depends on esound,
	 but esound only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package libbonoboui2 Depends on esound,
	 but esound only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package libbonoboui2 Depends on popt,
	 but popt only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package gconf2 Depends on popt,
	 but popt only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package libgnome2 Depends on esound,
	 but esound only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package libgnome2 Depends on esound,
	 but esound only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package libgnome2 Depends on popt,
	 but popt only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package libgnomeui2 Depends on esound,
	 but esound only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package libgnomeui2 Depends on esound,
	 but esound only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package libgnomeui2 Depends on popt,
	 but popt only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package gnome-vfs2 Depends on popt,
	 but popt only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package orbit2 Depends on popt,
	 but popt only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package gconf2 Depends on popt,
	 but popt only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package gnome-vfs2 Depends on popt,
	 but popt only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package libbonobo2 Depends on popt,
	 but popt only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


fink needs help picking an alternative to satisfy a virtual dependency. The
candidates:

(1)	 python: Interpreted, object-oriented language
(2)	 python-nox: Interpreted, object-oriented language

Pick one: [1] 

WARNING: The package libgnome2 Depends on esound,
	 but esound only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package libgnome2 Depends on esound,
	 but esound only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package libgnome2 Depends on popt,
	 but popt only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


fink needs help picking an alternative to satisfy a virtual dependency. The
candidates:

(1)	 giflib: GIF image format handling library, LZW-enabled version
(2)	 libungif: GIF image format handling library, LZW-free version

Pick one: [1] 

WARNING: The package gnome-keyring Depends on popt,
	 but popt only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package libbonoboui2 Depends on esound,
	 but esound only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package libbonoboui2 Depends on esound,
	 but esound only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package libbonoboui2 Depends on popt,
	 but popt only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package gnome-keyring Depends on popt,
	 but popt only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


fink needs help picking an alternative to satisfy a virtual dependency. The
candidates:

(1)	 db42: Berkeley DB embedded database - non crypto
(2)	 db42-ssl: Berkeley DB embedded database - ssl

Pick one: [1] 

fink needs help picking an alternative to satisfy a virtual dependency. The
candidates:

(1)	 giflib-shlibs: GIF image format handling library, LZW-enabled version
(2)	 libungif-shlibs: GIF image format handling library, LZW-free version

Pick one: [1] 

WARNING: The package gnome-keyring Depends on popt,
	 but popt only allows things to BuildDepend on it.


WARNING: The package gnome-keyring-shlibs Depends on popt,
	 but popt only allows things to BuildDepend on it.

The following package will be installed or updated:
 dia
The following 116 additional packages will be installed:
 atk1 atk1-shlibs bonobo-activation2 db42 db42-shlibs docbook-dsssl-nwalsh
 docbook-dtd docbook-xsl esound esound-bin esound-common esound-shlibs expat
 gconf2 gconf2-dev gconf2-shlibs gdbm3 gdbm3-shlibs gdk-pixbuf
 gdk-pixbuf-shlibs giflib giflib-bin giflib-shlibs glib glib-shlibs glib2
 glib2-dev glib2-shlibs gmp gmp-shlibs gnome-base gnome-keyring
 gnome-keyring-dev gnome-keyring-shlibs gnome-libs-dev gnome-libs-shlibs
 gnome-mime-data gnome-vfs2 gnome-vfs2-dev gnome-vfs2-shlibs gtk+ gtk+-data
 gtk+-shlibs gtk+2 gtk+2-dev gtk+2-shlibs gtk-doc imlib imlib-shlibs intltool
 libart2 libart2-shlibs libbonobo2 libbonobo2-dev libbonobo2-shlibs
 libbonoboui2 libbonoboui2-dev libbonoboui2-shlibs libglade2 libglade2-shlibs
 libgnome2 libgnome2-dev libgnome2-shlibs libgnomecanvas2 libgnomecanvas2-dev
 libgnomecanvas2-shlibs libgnomeui2-dev libgnomeui2-shlibs libidl2
 libidl2-shlibs libjpeg libpng3 libtiff libtiff-bin libtiff-shlibs libxml2
 libxml2-bin libxml2-shlibs libxslt libxslt-shlibs linc1 linc1-shlibs netpbm
 netpbm-bin netpbm-shlibs netpbm10-shlibs openjade opensp4 opensp4-dev
 opensp4-shlibs orbit orbit-dev orbit-shlibs orbit2 orbit2-dev orbit2-shlibs
 pango1-xft2 pango1-xft2-dev pango1-xft2-shlibs passwd pkgconfig popt
 popt-shlibs python python23 python23-shlibs python23-socket readline
 readline-shlibs scrollkeeper sgml-entities-iso8879 tcltk tcltk-dev
 tcltk-shlibs xfree86 xfree86-shlibs
Do you want to continue? [Y/n] 
Failed: 
This package must be compiled with GCC 3.3, but you currently have an unknown version selected.
To correct this problem, run the command:

	sudo gcc_select 3.3

You may need to install a more recent version of the Developer Tools to be able
to do so.

Je ne sais plus quoi faire...Quand je lance la commande au terminal : 

udo gcc_select 3.3
Error trying to determine current cc version (got )


----------



## avosmac (20 Avril 2005)

renommez votre dossier sw en sw2 par exemple (avec la commande sudo mv du terminal)

réinstallez fink

essayez d'installer dia


il faudra aussi installer tous les autres logiciels "désinstallés" par le renommage de sw


----------



## zizou (20 Avril 2005)

merci encore de votre réponse!
J'ai fait la manip, l'install se passe, le fichiers sont téléchargés presque totalement jusqu'à ....
The checksum of the file is incorrect. The most likely cause for this is a
corrupted or incomplete download
Expected: 0d5a4a999a2d7b2e77a46bd069301caf 
Actual: 900d7609fb7e6d78901b357e4acfbc17 
Downloading the file "docbkx412.zip" failed.

Et ce malgré plusieurs tentatives, en essayant différents "mirrors" pour le téléchargement.


----------



## FjRond (21 Avril 2005)

Avez-vous bien fait la mise à jour de fink (*fink selfupdate-cvs* pour la première fois, puis *fink selfupdate* pour les màj suivantes) avant de lancer l'installation de dia? Il est en effet important d'avoir un fink à jour pour l'installation des packages.

Si jamais il y avait un problème avec la méthode cvs, ré-initialisez la màj de fink avec la commande: *fink selfupdate-rsync*.
D'autre part si vous voulez pouvoir installer les instables, n'oubliez pas de modifier le fichier de configuration /sw/etc/fink.conf comme cela a été mainte fois répété.


----------



## zizou (22 Avril 2005)

merci bcp à tous, ça fonctionne! Mais Dieu que ce fut long, je ne pensais pas que la Fink update était aussi longue (+ de 35 min sur un iMac G4!)


----------



## FjRond (23 Avril 2005)

Si vous n'aviez jamais mis fink à jour, c'est tout à fait normal. Une périodicité hebdomadaire me semble le meilleur choix pour cette màj. Cependant, la durée de la compilation des sources dépend aussi un peu de l'importance de la màj.


----------



## polopo43 (10 Août 2005)

Bonjour,
Je n'arrive pas non plus à installer. Mac os X 10.4.2. Fink mis à jour etc...
Voici le message à la fin qui semble poser problème.

Setting build lock...
/sw/bin/dpkg-lockwait -i /sw/src/fink.build/fink-buildlock-popt-1.7-6_2005.08.10-18.35.14_darwin-powerpc.deb
Selecting previously deselected package fink-buildlock-popt-1.7-6.
(Reading database ... 8908 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking fink-buildlock-popt-1.7-6 (from .../fink-buildlock-popt-1.7-6_2005.08.10-18.35.14_darwin-powerpc.deb) ...
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of fink-buildlock-popt-1.7-6:
 fink-buildlock-popt-1.7-6 depends on libgettext3-dev; however:
  Package libgettext3-dev is not installed.
/sw/bin/dpkg: error processing fink-buildlock-popt-1.7-6 (--install):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
Errors were encountered while processing:
 fink-buildlock-popt-1.7-6
### execution of /sw/bin/dpkg-lockwait failed, exit code 1
Can't set build lock for popt (1.7-6)

If any of the above dpkg error messages mention conflicting packages or
missing dependencies -- for example, telling you that the package
fink-buildlock-popt-1.7-6 conflicts with something else -- fink has probably
gotten confused by trying  to build many packages at once. Try building just
this current package popt (i.e, "fink build popt"). When that has completed
successfully,  you could retry whatever you did that led to the present
error.

Regardless of the cause of the lock failure, don't worry: you have not wasted
compiling time! Packages that had been completely built before this error
occurred will not have to be recompiled. 
/sw/bin/dpkg-lockwait -r fink-buildlock-popt-1.7-6
(Reading database ... 8909 files and directories currently installed.)
Removing fink-buildlock-popt-1.7-6 ...
Failed: buildlock failure


----------



## FjRond (11 Août 2005)

polopo43 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Je n'arrive pas non plus à installer. Mac os X 10.4.2. Fink mis à jour etc...
> Voici le message à la fin qui semble poser problème.


Manifestement, fink n'a pas réussi à installer une dépendance:
popt               1.7-6         Library for parsing command line options
popt-shlibs        1.7-6         Library for parsing command line options
Avez-vous tenté de faire ce qu'il vous demande:
« Try building just
this current package popt (i.e, "fink build popt") » ?
D'autre part, le paquet popt est un _unstable_. Il faut donc vous assurer que votre fink est bien configuré pour les _unstable_ dans /sw/etc/fink.conf.


----------



## polopo43 (23 Août 2005)

Merci pour votre réponse. Finalement j'ai tout déinstallé et réinstallé et j'ai réussi à compiler dia.
Maintenant il ne reste plus qu`à le lancer  

Au début j'ai lancé le terminal: cd /sw/bin et tapé ./dia mais je recevais ce message: Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:  

J'ai alors utilisé le terminal de X11 (/Applications/Utilitaires) pour réaliser les même commandes et je n'ai plus reçu ce message mais celui-ci:

No fonts found; this probably means that the fontconfig
library is not correctly configured. You may need to
edit the fonts.conf configuration file. More information
about fontconfig can be found in the fontconfig(3) manual
page and on http://fontconfig.org

Je ne sais pas où je dois configurer ces polices. Merci de votre aide.


----------



## polopo43 (23 Août 2005)

J'ai trouvé la réponse sur le web.

J'ai tapé: sudo fc-cache dans la fenêtre du terminal X11 et relancé dia
cd /sw/bin
./dia

et hop cela fonctionne !!


----------

